# Barbeque.



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

So, we're having a mini bachelor party for my friend today (just going to be 3 of us, his grand plan of taking people ice fishing in iowa fell through :lol. I don't think we are going to make it out of the back yard to go to the brickskeller (largest selection of bottled beer in the world), as is the plan.

Just wanted to share the pictures. The third is our cigar selection, I pulled out some top shelf stuff.

Dry-aged ribeye, lamb rack and german pork sausage:









Beer:









Cigars to select from:









The lamb and ribeye are seasoned, just waiting for the third guy to show up.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am on my way!!!




Nice selection!!






Shawn


----------



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

MMMMM great selections you got there! Should be a nice lil grill out with your buddies, enjoy.

If you dont mind me asking..how did you season the lamb and rib-eyes?

cheers


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice grouping. Have a great time


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds like a blast! Murphy's stout is a great brew. I'm getting hungry just look at the first picture.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

congrats have a great time


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Man that looks like a great event, have fun.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like a great time. Awesome food, drinks and cigars.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

We wound up having a great time (well who wouldn't lol), I had the opus, the groom to be had the padron 1926, and my cousin had the partagas. The food was great, but it really was overkill.



Richter35 said:


> If you dont mind me asking..how did you season the lamb and rib-eyes?


The ribeyes got a dry rub - salt, pepper, lawry's, garlic powder, and this "firewoods" seasoning which has powdered chipotle and cayenne pepper in it. It mixed well with the meat, and did not overpower it.

The lamb was seasoned with salt, pepper, and thyme, rubbed with oily pressed garlic, and then covered in chopped red onion and oil. I did get a picture of it before cooking:


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Looks awesome! I made it to the Brickskeller a few months back when I was in DC on business, and it's pretty great, but you've definitely topped it with that selection.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, very nice selction and awesome time well spent!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Men, meat, and cigars.... Does it get any better?

Congrats!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That is some good stuff there. How did it go?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It went great. Food was fantastic, and we had a great time on the back porch smoking the cigars. The groom to be really enjoyed the Padron, which I had picked out for him ealier that day for the occasion. It was extremely humid in the morning, but the sun burned it off by the time we were outside. All in all a success.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*Can't beat that meat!*

Nice looking goods!

Now if you can only talk your friend out of getting married it will be a perfect evening.
Remember what Woddy Allen said..."Marriage destroys hope"


----------

